# paint corrected and ceramic coated



## [email protected] (Nov 24, 2017)

BMW i8 all complete

first a citrus prewash was applied, followed by snowfoam to loosen the remaining dirt. a 2bucket method wash was then giving to the vehicle using a wool wash mitt to move the left over dirt.

a chemical decontamination was then carried out using iron fallout remover and tar and glue remover. once the prep was done, it was time for the whole vehicle to be clay barred before correction work

the car is coated in carpro c quartz and topped with reload


----------

